# Edge has 'static' screen every day



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Every evening after work I turn on my TV and my Edge has a static screen as seen below. If I unplug the HDMI cord and plug it back in, everything works again. I have swapped the HDMI cord but the same thing happens with the new cord so I'm perplexed on how to resolve this. It's getting frustrating to unplug this every day. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Bolt and higher units that you set to go to sleep are notorious for a bad handshake on waking up.
Step 1 is to make sure power saving is not turned on in the Tivo.
Step 2 if that doesn't work is to test with the Tivo set to always send 1080p signal as a test.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> Bolt and higher units that you set to go to sleep are notorious for a bad handshake on waking up.
> Step 1 is to make sure power saving is not turned on in the Tivo.
> Step 2 if that doesn't work is to test with the Tivo set to always send 1080p signal as a test.


Okay I'll check this tonight!!


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay I have been testing different settings, 4k, 1080, 720 and each one does the same thing after about 24 hours. So if it's not the cable, and it happens on every setting, power save mode is off, then it only leaves just a faulty Edge unit that I can think of. I mean, I can just unplug the HDMI cord and plug it back in everyday, but it's so annoying.


----------

